# My Race At Mud Nats



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well it wasn't much. Just when I thought I had my bike as ready as it has ever been, it let me down. LMAO I am the orange kitty on the right. The damage was catastrophic, both rear axles broke and something happened to my 4wd, it obviously wasn't working properly and when I hit the water my tires hit bottom and it must have sent ALL the power to the back wheels. So here's my 30 seconds of fame before it all let loose, I was a dead duck in the water, heck at least I made it through the pit last year !!!! But it ain't all about winning, just having fun. I really didn't stand a chance against the other two, one was from team Gorilla and the other was from team Anything Goes, the guy from team Goriila was sprayin nos, that's why he killed us off the line. And they both have WAY deeper pockets than I have LOL There were only two kitties and one popo in the whole race all the rest were canned hams.:nutkick: Gonna fix her up and go try agin somehere else soon !!!


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Says video is private


----------



## levi8219 (Jul 5, 2011)

booo I want to see


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I think I fixed it guys, set it to public hope it works.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea it worked now and man tht had to be embarrassing :/ i woulda froze up lol i hate wen somethin bad happens to me in front of a crowd


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

At least ya tried. If it makes ya feel better I'm still proud of ya!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Man I hate that, spend a lot of time getting a bike ready and it fails you right off the line, at least dstelley represented cat in the bogger class


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Yeah that sucks for sure man! Oh well, put her back together and try it again!*


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> Man I hate that, spend a lot of time getting a bike ready and it fails you right off the line, at least dstelley represented cat in the bogger class


Yeah it wasn't a good day, I spent a while talking with that guy when we were staging our bikes. He seemed to be a good fella. And yes I spent countless hours on this thing getting it ready, but those were the STOCK axles that came in the bike when I bought it. I guess I got my money's worth out of them because I haven't cut them ANY slack over the years. I guess they finally had enough. LOL Going back with white cups this time.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate I missed the races now, lol. That sucks man. Looks like something that would happen to me though.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

man that suxs. i hope u get it up and running perfect again

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------



J2! said:


> Well it wasn't much. Just when I thought I had my bike as ready as it has ever been, it let me down. LMAO I am the orange kitty on the right. The damage was catastrophic, both rear axles broke and something happened to my 4wd, it obviously wasn't working properly and when I hit the water my tires hit bottom and it must have sent ALL the power to the back wheels. So here's my 30 seconds of fame before it all let loose, I was a dead duck in the water, heck at least I made it through the pit last year !!!! But it ain't all about winning, just having fun. I really didn't stand a chance against the other two, one was from team Gorilla and the other was from team Anything Goes, the guy from team Goriila was sprayin nos, that's why he killed us off the line. And they both have WAY deeper pockets than I have LOL There were only two kitties and one popo in the whole race all the rest were canned hams.:nutkick: Gonna fix her up and go try agin somehere else soon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Mud nats 1st run - YouTube


the kitty was it silver and black? with a bucket on the snorks?


----------

